# سؤال بخصوص محرك طائرة الشراعية



## بيبرس العراق (3 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم 
سؤال عن سرعة محرك الطائرة الشراعيه الخفيفه كم في دورانه في ادقيقه واذا لم تملك معلومة عن هذا المحرك لدي سؤال ثاني ما هي نسبة سرعه المحرك لكي ينهض نفسه ويكون قادر على رفع ثقل اكثر من حجمه
















 640 × 479 - flyingway.com


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم

عدد لفات المحرك في الدقيقة يعتمد على نوع المحرك ولكنها تترواح ما بين 6000 إلى 8000 ويتم اختيار المحرك على حسب وزن الشخص الطيار وكذلك سرعة الاقلاع تعتمد على الوزن اثناء الاقلاع ووزن الطائرة بالطيار و العوامل الجوية
ي الرياح الضعيفة التي تتراوح مابين ظ*- ظ¦ كلم/ ساعة، ستحتاج لمسافة من ظ،.ظ¥ – ظ¢ظ* متر للمحركات التي على الضهر، ومن ظ¢ظ* – ظ،ظ¥ظ* متر للعربات، وفي الرياح التي تتراروح سرعتها ظ¨ – ظ،ظ¨ كلم / ساعة ستحتاج مسافة إقلاع من ظ، – ظ¥ متر، ومن ظ§ – ظ،ظ*ظ* متر للعربة. طبعاً يجب أن تراعي العوائق التي أمامك أثناء الأرتفاع.


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 أبريل 2014)

مواصفات محركين على سبيل المثال

*Paracrusier Type:*​*PC 100**PC 150**Engine Type:*_MZ 100cc (engine specs)__Black Devil 172 cc (engine specs)_*HP*_18 HP__25 HP_*Max. RPM*_9600__7500_*Reduction:*_Belt Driven w/ clutch__Belt Driven_*Propeller:*_Single Blade__Single Blade_*Thrust:*_115 - 125__145 - 165_*Starting:*_Pull Start__Pull Start or Electric_*Fuel Tank Size:*_2.75 gal__2.75 gal_*Frame:*_Chrome Moly/Steel__Chrome Moly/Steel_*Cage Styles:*_Sectional Double Hoop 
(Prop totally enclosed)
Single Hoop 
(Prop Exposed)__Sectional Double Hoop 
(Prop totally enclosed)
Single Hoop 
(Prop Exposed)_*Assembly Time: *_10 min.__10 min._*Recommended Max. Pilot Weight:*_220 lbs.__290 lbs._*Unit Weight Dry:*_Single Hoop - 50 lbs.__54 lbs/Elec 65 lbs._*Unit Weight Dry: *_Double Hoop - 53 lbs.__57 lbs./Elec 67 lbs._


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------

